# 1953 BSA Winged Wheel. Webb Forks. Original Frame.



## Wing Your Heel (May 5, 2014)

1953 BSA Winged Wheel. Webb Forks. Original Frame.

Current Registration Document

US $1250 delivered fedex door-to-door anywhere in North America

Paypal (F&F or add 5%). Free packing. 10 days packing / delivery time.











Winged Wheels were sold complete in a wheel, ready to instal into any bicycle.

But this one is rare because it was supplied new in 1953 already fitted into BSA's own frame. Observe the original frame's angled top tube and Webb forks.

The machine is in good original unrestored condition and has a current V5C registration document.

It has not been fired up for a few years, so a service will be required.

I've owned this for many years, never got round to doing anything with it. Am now more interested in turn-of-the-century bicycles, so may be open to trades, cash either way.







See full thread in for sale SECTION:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57715-1953-BSA-Winged-Wheel-Webb-Forks-Original-Frame


----------

